# Food sensitivities/allergies



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

I was very slowly transitioning my V from Taste of the Wild pine forest venison over to Sport Dog Elite venison to keep him at a healthy weight this summer. My V was rubbing his face initially and then had some redness and then some pimply areas on his belly, but I thought it was seasonal allergies. I took him to the vet and we are awaiting the cytology results as a skin infection has begun. But then Friday evening after I fed him, his skin immediately became very red, hot to the touch, and he was licking his thighs and legs incessantly. I had to give him 2 Benadryl and stop the food. The redness is now gone. Of course, I don't know if it was the protein, as there is venison in both foods, or another ingredient. But he is still rubbing his face and licking, so I need to change his food. I bought Canine Caviar Open Meadow with limited ingredients and lamb as the protein source. These Vs are so super sensitive to things, it scares me. :sad


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would go back to his old food but just feed him less


----------

